# Frys sale



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Bolt on sale at Frys today: $229


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

tvmaster2 said:


> Bolt on sale at Frys today: $229


Could you provide a link and perhaps a coupon code if required. Please and thank you.
A search of their site only lists one for $299


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

fcfc2 said:


> Could you provide a link and perhaps a coupon code if required. Please and thank you.
> A search of their site only lists one for $299


I only see a 1TB for $25 off ($374) and I get their daily deal emails.


----------



## estabanj (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, just got one for that.

It was an one day email promo. I didn't have the promo code, but they checked their system and let me have the promo.

Thanks for the heads up - back to Tivoland after years away


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

fcfc2 said:


> Could you provide a link and perhaps a coupon code if required. Please and thank you.
> A search of their site only lists one for $299


signup to get emails, then you'll get the links.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

estabanj said:


> Yes, just got one for that.
> 
> It was an one day email promo. I didn't have the promo code, but they checked their system and let me have the promo.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up - back to Tivoland after years away


no worries. pretty simple if you make the effort. Fry's promo pushes are great


----------

